

Ask HN: How Should I Spend My Summer? - dschmidt11

My summer officially starts in 9 hours (eff you finals). I'm a business major meaning I have 0 code experience. My thoughts took a 180 degree turn when the idea for my startup hit. Being a broke college student, I would be bootstrapping this to the fullest extent. Being only $20k away from having a team of hackers build my MVP, I am really considering the following two options (which is when you guys come in).<p>Do I spend the following 3 months building a strategic business/marketing/sales plan? And search for some startup cash?<p>or<p>Do I start teaching myself how to program (I believe Python/Django is the route I would need to go)?
======
harrisreynolds
This content on being a Wantrepreneur is good too:
<http://www.appsumo.com/wantrepreneurs-videos/> ... the main idea is to test
if there is market for your idea before investing loads of time and money on a
product.

------
SuperChihuahua
You should also read a book about selling and try to practice it in some way -
I've learned that's much harder compared with the programming thing. "Everyone
can create a copy of Facebook - but everyone can't get the users!"

------
harrisreynolds
+1 to teaching yourself to program. Here's one perspective on this:
[https://twitter.com/#!/FAKEGRIMLOCK/statuses/160523976773349...](https://twitter.com/#!/FAKEGRIMLOCK/statuses/160523976773349376)

------
lifeisstillgood
The fact you know about HN, and have even asked the question is I suspect the
answer you need.

Yes, code something up. _what_ is now decided - _how_ you code it is a harder
question.

Start small, rent a box from rackspace (10 dollars a month) and put a simple
django site up. Get comfortable with git.

Just try. If you Show HN in a month, you might find someone interested to
help. StackOverflow is your friend.

Good luck. (Also see Ncombinator)

